# Did he buy anything?



## fabzyr

Did he buy something?

I don't know if it's correct

他买东西了吗？

thank you


----------



## dojibear

It is correct.


----------



## Sanchuan

我感觉说 Did he buy anything? 更正确


----------



## dojibear

I agree: "Did he buy anything?" is a better question in English.


----------



## fabzyr

thank you!


----------



## skating-in-bc

經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, *他有買*(任何)*東西嗎*? Did he buy anything?

經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, 他買(任何)東西了嗎？ ==> 不是我習慣的說法, 不清楚大陸的普通話會不會接受.

妻子對丈夫說: 我早上才給小孩零用錢, 現在他又向你要, *他**買東西了嗎*？Did he buy something (with the money I gave him)? ==> 這裡 "東西" 不是 "任何東西" (anything, 譬如預算之內的零食), 而是 "某東西" (某項致使沒錢零花的東西).


----------



## Sanchuan

Skating-in-bc的分析非常有意思。相应的翻译可能是这样：
他(有)买东西吗 = Did he buy anything?
他买东西了吗 = Did he buy _something_? 甚至是 Did he buy _the thing_?（比方说，旁敲侧击的探寻等等）

简而言之，后者表示动词的宾语是已知的、一定的，而不是新的、不定的信息。从语法的角度来看，因为了字指示在前的词组有某种指定性，所以买东西这个片语，在第二个句子里意思应该是买某种具有一定特色的东西（比如，上述例子的“_某項致使沒錢零花的東西”_）。


----------



## SuperXW

skating-in-bc said:


> 1. 經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, *他有買*(任何)*東西嗎*? Did he buy anything?
> 2. 經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, 他買(任何)東西了嗎？ ==> 不是我習慣的說法, 不清楚大陸的普通話會不會接受.
> 3. 妻子對丈夫說: 我早上才給小孩零用錢, 現在他又向你要, *他**買東西了嗎*？Did he buy something (with the money I gave him)? ==> 這裡 "東西" 不是 "任何東西" (anything, 譬如預算之內的零食), 而是 "某東西" (某項致使沒錢零花的東西).





Sanchuan said:


> Skating-in-bc的分析非常有意思。相应的翻译可能是这样：
> 他(有)买东西吗 = Did he buy anything?
> 他买东西了吗 = Did he buy _something_? 甚至是 Did he buy _the thing_?（比方说，旁敲侧击的探寻等等）
> 简而言之，后者表示动词的宾语是已知的、一定的，而不是新的、不定的信息。从语法的角度来看，因为了字指示在前的词组有某种指定性，所以买东西这个片语，在第二个句子里意思应该是买某种具有一定特色的东西（比如，上述例子的“_某項致使沒錢零花的東西”_）。


大陆恐怕会打相反的标签……😹
1. 經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, *他有買*(任何)*東西嗎*? Did he buy anything? 可以但是仅代表个人习惯或“台湾腔”
2. 經理對店員說: 我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, 他買(任何)東西了嗎？ ==> 大陆标准及常用普通话
3. 妻子對丈夫說: 我早上才給小孩零用錢, 現在他又向你要, *他買東西了嗎*？Did he buy something (with the money I gave him)? ==> 這裡 "東西" 不是 "任何東西" (anything, 譬如預算之內的零食), 而是 "某東西" (某項致使沒錢零花的東西). 大陆本句型不能代表这层意思

在大陆的标准及地道用语中，Did he buy anything就是“他买东西了吗？”
或者也可以说“他*有没有*买东西？”“他*买没买*东西？”
一般不加"任何"两字（除非特别强调），否则加了反而可能感觉是“翻译腔”“画蛇添足”。
“他买东西了吗”这句话，不存在something的含义。
如果想表达第3句的意思，可以加上“什么”，即“他买*什么*东西了吗？”


----------



## Sanchuan

哇塞， 差异就这么大呢！

我的理解：因为台湾还有“有+VObj”的句型，所以台湾的“VObj+了吗”有可能会包含大陆的“V+什么+Obj+了吗”这层意思。 

好在“有没有卖”或者“买没买”这些话，两岸都存在同样的含义，也就是说 “bought anything？”。


----------



## skating-in-bc

SuperXW said:


> 一般不加"任何"两字（除非特别强调），否则加了反而可能感觉是“翻译腔”“画蛇添足”。


在我給的語境中, "他有買東西嗎?" 和 "他有買任何東西嗎?" 是同一個意思, 只是後者帶有特別強調的語氣。同理, "他有没有買東西?" 和 "他有没有買任何東西?" 在那個語境也是同一個意思, 只是後者特別強調罷了。"特別強調" 不是 "畫蛇添足", 也不會讓人覺得是 "翻譯腔" 或不自然。然而, "我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, 他買任何東西了嗎？" 聽起來相當不自然。對我而言, "他有没有買任何東西?" or "他有買任何東西嗎?" 是個 real question (說話者真心想探知真相), 然而, "他買任何東西了嗎?" 像是個 rhetoric question (說話者心中已有答案)。譬如: 

老闆對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他買(任何)東西了嗎? (= "Has he bought anything?") ==> 老闆知道他沒下訂單, 是個 rhetoric question. 這是個 perfect tense 的概念, 觀點著重於 result.

老闆對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他有没有買(任何)東西? (= Did he buy anything?)  ==> 怪怪的, 不自然.

他有没有殺(任何)人?  Did he kill anyone? ==> 著重於 activity 的發生
他殺(任何)人了嗎? Has he killed anyone? ==> 著重於 result
你說美國應啟動核武, 可是, 俄國投(任何)核彈了嗎? Has Russia dropped any nuclear bomb?


----------



## Sanchuan

skating-in-bc said:


> 老闆對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他買(任何)東西了嗎?


在那个语境上，你觉得 “他买什么东西了吗” 也是同一个意思吗？感觉大陆只有加“什么”或“任何”才表示那个反语的语气。

当然，“他有没有殺(任何)人?” = “他(有)杀人吗?”，对吧。


----------



## skating-in-bc

Sanchuan said:


> “他有没有殺(任何)人?” = “他(有)杀人吗?”，对吧。


他有没有殺人? = 他有殺人嗎? ==> 問 "他殺人" (殺任何或某特定的人) 是否是已發生的事實, 意思是 (1) Did he kill anyone? 或 (2) Did he kill the person?/Did he commit the murder? 

他有殺人嗎? ≠ 他殺人嗎? ==> "他殺人嗎?" 如同 "他殺豬嗎?", "他彈鋼琴嗎?", "他吃豬肉嗎?", "他抽煙嗎?", 是 simple present tense (e.g., 他殺人成癮; 他殺人不眨眼).


Sanchuan said:


> 在那个语境上，你觉得 “他买什么东西了吗” 也是同一个意思吗？


不是!  得知那人只下了小小微不足道的訂單, 老闆吹鬍子瞪眼地對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他買什麼東西了嗎?" ==> 意思是 "他買什麼(值得你招待他三天的)東西了嗎?"


----------



## Sanchuan

看起来很有道理啊。 非常感谢你的指教！


----------



## SuperXW

skating-in-bc said:


> 在我給的語境中, "他有買東西嗎?" 和 "他有買任何東西嗎?" 是同一個意思, 只是後者帶有特別強調的語氣。同理, "他有没有買東西?" 和 "他有没有買任何東西?" 在那個語境也是同一個意思, 只是後者特別強調罷了。"特別強調" 不是 "畫蛇添足", 也不會讓人覺得是 "翻譯腔" 或不自然。然而, "我要你緊盯的那個鬼鬼祟祟的人, 離開店前, 他買任何東西了嗎？" 聽起來相當不自然。對我而言, "他有没有買任何東西?" or "他有買任何東西嗎?" 是個 real question (說話者真心想探知真相), 然而, "他買任何東西了嗎?" 像是個 rhetoric question (說話者心中已有答案)。譬如:
> 
> 老闆對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他買(任何)東西了嗎? (= "Has he bought anything?") ==> 老闆知道他沒下訂單, 是個 rhetoric question. 這是個 perfect tense 的概念, 觀點著重於 result.
> 
> 老闆對經理說: "你說他是大客戶, 花大把銀子招待了他三天, 可是, 他有没有買(任何)東西? (= Did he buy anything?)  ==> 怪怪的, 不自然.
> 
> 他有没有殺(任何)人?  Did he kill anyone? ==> 著重於 activity 的發生
> 他殺(任何)人了嗎? Has he killed anyone? ==> 著重於 result
> 你說美國應啟動核武, 可是, 俄國投(任何)核彈了嗎? Has Russia dropped any nuclear bomb?


1. 我没有说“特别强调”是画蛇添足，请认真读一下，“特别强调”恰恰不是画蛇添足……
2. 您也许可以代表台湾的习惯，我只是说大陆普通话的习惯区别，不一样很正常啊……
3. 会想到翻译腔，是因为本帖是要回答OP的问题，你也一直在用英语做参照。从some说到any，any也没大写或加粗，然后你的中文给出了“任何”，但你也加了括号，说明不是必须加的。
4. 如果只是对我那一句有疑问，不用再牵扯很多新例子吧？这样就没完没了了……
你牵扯出的新例子中，多是反问句，这更复杂了，OP并非反问句。
比如这句：“你說美國應啟動核武, 可是, 俄國投(任何)核彈了嗎? ”这句似乎又不同于其它句子，加了“任何”，至少在大陆，是明显不自然的。
原因挺有意思，但扯远了，可以开新帖探讨。


Sanchuan said:


> 哇塞， 差异就这么大呢！


其实也没有很大，只是我们擅长忽略共同点，抓住小差异进行扩大化讨论。“求异存同”，哈哈！ 😹


----------



## Sanchuan

SuperXW said:


> “求异存同”



唉，只要是学术般的讨论，其实这就很受欢迎的


----------

